# Can a DIY build a small in-ground swimming pool?



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I would say no. I would not feel comfortable doing it for myself with 20+ years of concrete, tile, and masonry experience, including dozens of ponds. The plumbing alone would drive you insane.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the response. This pool had very simple plumbing. It had basically what most above ground pools have, a strainer/pump inlet and a pressurized outlet that kept the water moving. It also had another outlet that fed the waterfall on the right in the picture. 

I once found a website for a company that sold small fiberglass pool shells that came in sizes similar to these. Are these as simple as they seem, dig a hole and place the shell in the hole (level)?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Take a look at Viking Pools.. All fiberglass, one piece, low maint. 
Easy installation, [watching them!] but I would have them do it. 
They can do all kinds of customized designs to mimic tile etc. 

Its what alot of the hotels/resorts use.

They lifted a 24 foot long kidney shaped pool over my house with a crane. Dig time to water going in was only three days. With concrete and all was about three weeks but thats less than a conventional liner type pool.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

There is no such thing as a very simply plumbed pool. Remember that any mistake could require a total tearout and redo.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Nov 29, 2006)

from the pic I think I see a zero depth entry. such entry is an advanced construction technique.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, you are correct about the zero depth entry. 

Can anyone give me a rough estimate of what it would cost to have something like this built, using both a cement tiled surface or with a fiberglass shell?


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Nov 29, 2006)

id be suprised to see a replica for less than 15k


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like a nice pool... perfect size. I've tried to convince myself that we could use a pool but can never justify the cost vs. time of use (ohio swim season isnt too long). Now if i could build that small of a pool in an enclosed glass addition that doubles as a greenhouse? that would be doable. . .hmmm...


----------



## rodsteryz (Oct 12, 2007)

This is more of a hot tub/spa but it might help. www.custombuiltspas.com 
I was thinking of trying something like this myself


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I would not recommend an in ground pool as a DIY project, unless you are looking for a sure fire life time maintainence project. Even installing a fiberglass shell is not as simple as it appears. If you really want a pool, I'd save for a couple of years and get a reputable builder to install one. Get the pool plumbed with QUALITY equipment, not bottom end stuff, and save the fancy decking for later , when money is available. The fancy decks will look a lot more enticing in the sales portfolio than buying higher priced equipment, but remember that you will expect this stuff to run for 10 to 14 hours per day, seven days a week, for many years.


----------



## Fla Handy Man (Jun 15, 2013)

*zel*, so did you ever attempt to build the pool yourself? With all of the self help books and information around and lots of success stories of others who have built their own, I am thinking of doing my own and was hoping to hear of your success. Cheers!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is akin to building a 6'x7' family room on your house. Cute idea, but not much good for anything.

Why not just put in a Jacuzzi? That's about all you're going to end up with anyway.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might explore natural pools. They fit nicely into the landscape and require less chemicals and so forth. You essentially create an ecosystem around the pool.

I think you need to get some estimates from pool and spa companies. While systems may seem simplistic you are no doubt going to be bound to codes for pools. There will be insurance considerations and fences to provide. Do not underestimate the amount of maintenance even a small pool requires. A pool and spa designer can provide you with annual estimates for chemicals and so forth.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

There is another forum I'm on where the jacuzi question comes up about once a month....you get the same answers.....

1st year.....you use the dog crap out of it...

2nd year....a few times in the summer...

3rd year....took the cover off once, saw the mess...put it back on...

4th year....was willing to pay to have it removed.


----------

